# Bonding and training help



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

I want some help on how to bond well with my cockatiel. He's 5 to 6 months old. 
He's eating millet from my hand but only while i'm holding it. If i open my hand that scares him.

Also I insert my hand into his cage but it only makes him go away and sit either on his rope perch or the bottom of the cage. When he's in the bottom he nervously goes right and left.

I also heard that clicker training can help me bond with him but how? Some say that you need to reach to his beak with your finger but that will freak him out and will make him lose trust on me.

Also please give me some other tips that might help me. Thanks!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I got my tiel at around the same age, and it took five months for us to really bond. At first I would just hang out near her as she sat on her play stand/tree. She was fine with me nearby, but didn't like my hands at all. After a couple of months she started to like hanging out on my shoulder more, and would press her head against my neck like she wanted to be preened, but still hissed if my hands got too close. At one point I had to towel her to clip her nails, and since I noticed she had tons of pin feathers, I decided to preen those while I was at it. She was not happy at all at first, but eventually she realized that it felt good. Shortly after that she finally conquered her fear of my hands and actually solicited scritches while I was hanging out with her on the couch. Now she loves me to death and is very tame (at least with me -- she kind of hates everyone else).

Not saying that this exact approach will work with your tiel, but I think for a lot of birds, taking the hands-off approach at first (but still spending time with them) and being patient works best. It may take time, but especially if they are an only bird, they should begin to want your friendship eventually. I myself have never used clicker training with birds, but positive reinforcement, food bribery, and patience are great tools.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Clicker training works best with a stick, not your finger. You make them touch it with their beak and click. It helps to teach them other tricks as well.

Food bribery is a great start. It's going to take time and patience and every bird is different. Go at the bird's pace.


----------



## Maddie And Taylor (8 mo ago)

I would recommend putting one of your fingers on the perch where your bird is, and keep it where the bird feels safe, and keep it still for 5 minutes and then repeat it for a couple days. After a couple days, move your finger closer to your bird. This shows your bird that you aren’t going to hurt him. Of course, this is my opinion there are tons of other ways to bond and tame your bird but this is one of my favorites.


----------

